# Deer Hunting Rifles Over the Years



## Sepia (Dec 27, 2016)

I thought I would post a thread related to the various rifles I have carried while deer hunting. When I first started deer hunting I was 18, and borrowed a friend's Winchester .243 for the 3 days I would hunt that year. Unfortunately I didn't see my first deer that year so never got to fire the .243 other than at a target. The following year, I purchased a brand new Remington 7600 pump rifle in .270 caliber. I missed my first coyote that year, and never saw a deer that year either. The following years I did manage to knock down a few deer. We used dogs back then, and although it made for some fast shooting, it really schooled us on the routes the deer preferred. And it was always exciting listening to the hounds. I ended up selling the Remington after it jammed on me for a second time. I used the proceeds to buy a new Ruger .44mag lever action with the 4 shot rotary clip. I was a fantastic gun for dogging - not much heavier (and no bigger) than carrying a .22 rifle. My hunting buddy also had a Ruger .44mag autoloader and I was admiring it one day, and out of the blue he asked if I wanted to trade rifles. So, now instead of the lever, I carry the auto and I really like it in the bush. For the last decade we have stopped using dogs and have been still hunting, and I have also been moose hunting for about 15 years. When I started moose hunting I needed a larger rifle, and ended up buying a Browning BAR Mark II Safari in .300 winmag. I used it this year to harvest the buck I got from my tree stand, and that is the first game I have shot with it. It is a beautiful rifle to shoot, but too heavy to carry around in the woods. I would like to think I have purchased my last hunting rifle, but every now and then I get the itch lol so who knows!


----------



## blades (Dec 27, 2016)

Only rifle my dad ever had/used is a 8mm Mauser- military, right off the assembly line when the plant was liberated. That rifle and he accounted for couple Moose, elk Mule deer and various white tails over the years. I still have it but use various other units from 22 hornet to 45cal ( eyes do not work well with irons sights any more) for specific game as I am a meat hunter not a trophy guy. Use the 30-06 or 308 most of the time 06 is a Rem. pump carbine - light & short for the thick stuff like over grown Pine plantations or areas that were cut a number of years ago and now are a lot of scrub and such. 7mm mag for 300-600 flatter shooting tan the 308. Last few years just been using the hand cannons in 308 or again appropriate cal. for particular game.


----------



## stihl sawing (Dec 27, 2016)

One can never have too manu guns, my first hunting rifle was a 1903 A3, also a sporterized British 303


----------



## blades (Dec 27, 2016)

got a 303 myself #4 mk3


----------



## Jed1124 (Dec 27, 2016)

I started in Jersey with a model 1200 winchester 12 gauge my dad got me for my 18th birthday. Buck shot was the norm back then, slugs were just coming into there own. Never shot a deer with that gun but plenty of pheasant. Switched over to mainly bow in Jersey because there are just to many guys in the woods during shotgun.
Once I moved to CT I took 1 buck with the shotgun. Quickly switched to rifle as we can hunt with them on private land here. Bought a winchester model 70 in 7mm mag and took a good 10pt with it that first year. Wife at the time was considering going out with me so I bought her a Remington model 700 in 243.
She's gone now, and never wound up going out. I haven't put that gun down since. I don't know how many I've shot with it, but they all drop within site. I can hit quarters with that thing at 100 yards on one knee with hardly no recoil. 
Don't think I'll ever use another gun for whitetail. If the barrel ever goes I'll get another. Loves 100 gr. Core Locks


----------



## blades (Dec 28, 2016)

6mm Remington basically the same- short story 1976 , big Doe maybe 30 yards, Little brushy but open, easy shot , seemed I didn't tag her ( I'm no slouch with a rifle) so thought pass through amble over to where she was , on the way noticed a couple saplings that were at 90 deg. looked a bit more and there was a nice arc of nicked saplings away from where she was standing- only deer I saw that year.


----------



## Jed1124 (Dec 28, 2016)

blades said:


> 6mm Remington basically the same- short story 1976 , big Doe maybe 30 yards, Little brushy but open, easy shot , seemed I didn't tag her ( I'm no slouch with a rifle) so thought pass through amble over to where she was , on the way noticed a couple saplings that were at 90 deg. looked a bit more and there was a nice arc of nicked saplings away from where she was standing- only deer I saw that year.


I wonder sometimes when the topic of deflection and small caliber rifles comes up. How much caliber over let's say over 6mm do you have to shoot to mitigate a deflection?


----------



## stillhunter (Dec 28, 2016)

I started hunting deer w a Winchester model 1400mk and buckshot. Took my first 2 bucks w it and a many does w 00 buck stalking and stillhunting, one wallhanger buck from a 2x4 treestand after I rattled him in. Then I got a Marlin 336 and put a cheap 3x9 on it, I never killed a deer w it in 3 years though I missed 2, both were about 100 yrds. I sold the 336 but kept hunting w the 1400. Then I inherited a 1930s Savage model 99 in .300 Savage. I was in love w the gun after shooting it w my Grandpa a few times before I inherited it. It is the perfect deer rifle and caliber IMO and In 30 yrs I never missed any deer or other critter I shot at, all w the $40 Tasco 3x9 I took off the Marlin, one doe I dropped @ 400yrds offhand. About 10 yrs ago I started hunting w a Handi rifle .308 because I refused to let the Savage get wet, if any chance of rain was forecast I would not take it hunting.The NEF/H&R has been a great gun and works well in the woods I mostly hunt. Last 2 years I'm hunting w a CVA Accura MR nitride during BP and rifle season and I like it a whole lot. It's very different from my previous ML rifles, handles like a fine rifle, lighter than the NEF and very accurate.


----------



## Woos31 (Dec 28, 2016)

Jed1124 said:


> I wonder sometimes when the topic of deflection and small caliber rifles comes up. How much caliber over let's say over 6mm do you have to shoot to mitigate a deflection?


7mm/284 whichever you wanna measure by will take some deflection and still bag your critter, but with some blood shot from a now tumbling bullet and lots of velocity. Then your into 30 caliber magnums which will take deflection but add weight and also deflection in your shoulder. 30-30 probably the most deadly caliber for hunting still to date, drop in the tracks deadly.


----------



## ncpete (Dec 28, 2016)

grew up with a Winchester Model 94, in 30-30, with iron sights. Learning marksmanship with that thing, when I finally got to basic and was learning on the M-16, it was too easy!


----------



## alleyyooper (Jan 1, 2017)

My first year of deer hunting was with a old raggedy Ivers Johnson 410 with slugs. I did get a buck with it but a bunch of trees and stuff also, shot up all the slugs I had as the deer ran.
My folks got me a used Model 94 30-30 for my birthday so had a Real rifle for the next deer season. I shot a buck every year with it till 1973. Bought a used Remington 700 BDL in 243 used that for a few days of the 73 season and was not very impressed with it. Bought a brand new 700 BDL in 308 for the 1974 season and used that rifle except on fowl weather days when the old 94 would come out. 
In 1981 I had a car accident and was off work for a long time. Spent a lot of time at a gun shop talking to people Found the secret deer load for my 243 and started hunting deer with it putting the 308 in the back of the safe. 
I got married and continued to use the 243 for a long time. then the wife got me a 7mm08 in a Remington 700 Mountain rifle, Well isn't her fault she only heard part of my wanting a 7mm-08 so I got the Model 7 in 7mm-08 have gotten deer with both. Then my honey bought me a Remington 700 custom in 300 WM because it was a pretty gun begging for her to buy it. I have shot a couple deer with it too.
When the last of my deer camp hunting partners passed away I no longer went north. I now hunt ion want was a shot gun zone then muzzle loaders and pistols and today straight wall pistol rounds in a rifle.
I now hunt with a Remington 870 Slugger 20ga. Love that shot gun have gotten more big bucks with than any other deer gun I own.

 Al


----------



## stillhunter (Jan 2, 2017)

alleyyooper said:


> My first year of deer hunting was with a old raggedy Ivers Johnson 410 with slugs. I did get a buck with it but a bunch of trees and stuff also, shot up all the slugs I had as the deer ran.
> My folks got me a used Model 94 30-30 for my birthday so had a Real rifle for the next deer season. I shot a buck every year with it till 1973. Bought a used Remington 700 BDL in 243 used that for a few days of the 73 season and was not very impressed with it. Bought a brand new 700 BDL in 308 for the 1974 season and used that rifle except on fowl weather days when the old 94 would come out.
> In 1981 I had a car accident and was off work for a long time. Spent a lot of time at a gun shop talking to people Found the secret deer load for my 243 and started hunting deer with it putting the 308 in the back of the safe.
> I got married and continued to use the 243 for a long time. then the wife got me a 7mm08 in a Remington 700 Mountain rifle, Well isn't her fault she only heard part of my wanting a 7mm-08 so I got the Model 7 in 7mm-08 have gotten deer with both. Then my honey bought me a Remington 700 custom in 300 WM because it was a pretty gun begging for her to buy it. I have shot a couple deer with it too.
> ...



I hunted w an 870 combo w the smooth bore rifle sight slug barrel for a few years. It was very accurate w fosters but twice in 2 years the sound of the slide clicking as I snuck through the woods or mounted the gun spooked deer and sent them bounding off, one was a wall hanger. I got mad and sold the gun a few weeks after that.


----------



## benp (Jan 7, 2017)

First deer rifle. 

1969 Remington Varmint Special in 243. 

Bought it used in 89. I thought it was cool looking. Loved everything about it until I was humping it through Northern Mn cedar swamps. 

Accurate as hell and phenomenal trigger. It is my A-1 prairie dog rifle. 





There is a waiting list for it when I kick
Off. 

I upgraded to to more suitable deer rifle. 1988 Remington Classic in 35 Whelen. My
Cannon.....my baby. This will be in the casket with me. It hits deer like the fist of an angry god 





Then While I was hunting in Delaware during shotgun season I got a Hastings fully rifled barrel for my 12g 870. Good god is that rascal brutal. I primarily
Bowhunted non stop but did the firearms thing when the season rolled in. 

I moved back out to the Midwest and got caught up in the large magnum craze. Picked up a Rem 7mm Stw. 

Most uneventful god awful rifle I've owned. 

I shot a lot of deer with it. I was used to the 35 Whelen hammer that dropped or flipped them right there. Nope. 

Traded it for one of the first Marlin 17HMRs. 

That being said, I want a heavy barrel one for prairie dogs. I still have all of the dies, components, and a bunch of reloads. That would be downright naughty. 

Moved up to Northern Mn and rocked the Whelen for a bit then a Smith 629 Classic. 





Awesome pistol but flipped out of the holster one morning then buggered up the scope. 

Went back to the Whelen for a few years then I wised up. 

We're i hunt now is under 50 yards. I had picked up a Marlin 1894 in 44 a few years earlier. Awesome rifle. 

Lightweight and 11 rounds of 44 love.....whaaaaaaat? 





There is an apparent list for this too after I kick out that I don't know about. 

Next deer rifle is going to be a Browning Blr in 358
Win. 

The colonel in a lever action. Hell yeah.


----------



## svk (Jan 13, 2017)

Started off with a Marlin 336. Then several bolt guns with my favorite being a Weatherby small action Mark V chambered in 7mm-08. Also a Remington 81 in .300 savage that was awesome and a Ruger #1 in 30-40 krag. Then started using my dad's BAR and it's been I think 12 seasons now using that. 

I want to shoot a deer with my great grandpas Remington 14 in .30 Remington and also with my "new" Garand.


----------



## srb08 (Jan 13, 2017)

Here's my latest. Ruger M77RSI in .270, with a Leupold VXII 3x9. I didn't need it but I like Mannlicher stocks.


----------



## Big_6 (Jan 14, 2017)

benp said:


> First deer rifle.
> 
> 1969 Remington Varmint Special in 243.
> 
> ...


I like the classic! 




760 pump 35 Rem,
Mod. 700 7mag,
M77 UL 243Win. with Rifle Basix sear=sub 3lb.trigger,
Howa 243 Heavy
Sav. 22.250 Heavy, 10/17Hm2, 
Sav. 17HMR
69 Romy Trainer 22lr.


----------



## Ron660 (Jul 3, 2017)

First deer I got was with a borrowed Winchester pump 12 gauge using OOO buckshot. That Christmas I got a brand new Marlin lever in 357 mag. Using 158gr. silvertips it blows a big exit hole.
On my 18th bday I got a Weatherby Mark V in 7mm Weatherby Mag. After getting that rifle it's still my favorite. I had to rebarrel it and switched the chambering to 7mm STW and a Krieger barrel. It shoots very small groups at 500yds. Doesn't matter if I'm hunting in a hardwood bottom or a pipeline, it never lets me down.


----------



## Ron660 (Jul 3, 2017)

My Dad used a Browning BLR in 308 open sights. That's the only deer rifle he owned. He knew how to use it!


----------



## Woodyjiw (Jul 3, 2017)

My fiances rifle I bought her is a Remington Model 7 chambered in 7mm 08. Last season was her first time out with that rifle and she harvested this nice 6 point. 
Needless to say I'm happy with the rifle and the woman!!





Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Woodyjiw (Jul 3, 2017)

My first deer rifle was a Remington 700 in 30-06. I received that for my 14th birthday. Then I got my dad's Remington 742 carbine in 308 and have been using that as the main shooter. Kind of a sentimental gun.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ron660 (Jul 3, 2017)

srb08 said:


> Here's my latest. Ruger M77RSI in .270, with a Leupold VXII 3x9. I didn't need it but I like Mannlicher stocks.
> 
> View attachment 550673


I'd switch ends on that sling....reverse it.


----------



## texican65 (Jul 4, 2017)

I ve used a 1936 Winchester model 54, 30-06, 2x power scope...might as well be iron sights, which is how the rifle was originally designed. It says 30govt06 on the barrel for the bullet caliber, any idea what that's all about? Some sort of old military designation?

Dow


----------



## stihl sawing (Jul 4, 2017)

texican65 said:


> I ve used a 1936 Winchester model 54, 30-06, 2x power scope...might as well be iron sights, which is how the rifle was originally designed. It says 30govt06 on the barrel for the bullet caliber, any idea what that's all about? Some sort of old military designation?
> 
> Dow


The 30-06 was a military round. that's how it gained it's popularity.


----------



## stihl sawing (Jul 4, 2017)

The .*30-06* Springfield cartridge (pronounced "thirty-aught-six" or "thirty-oh-six"), 7.62×63mm in metric notation and called ".30 Gov't '06" by Winchester, was introduced to the United States Army in 1906 and later standardized; it remained in use until the early 1980s. The ".30" refers to the caliber of the bullet


----------



## blades (Jul 4, 2017)

Have a bunch of different long units around now days but mostly just take the savage bolt action pistols out and about. 308/243/223 depends on the task at hand. Used wheel units as well open sights short range they get a bit cumbersome when sticking optics on top.


----------



## old guy (Jul 4, 2017)

.243 .25-20 7x57 .30-30 .308 .30-06 .32spcl. .338 win mag .340 wtby. .350 rem. mag. .358 win .38-55 .45-70 and .458 win, in multiple rifles in some calibers.
I went out and hunted my deer down, in most cases all I got was a going away shot so the large calibers were the way to go.
I once shot a 172 lbs. buck, hit him rite next to the poopshute with a 250 gr. .338 win., the bullet did not quite make it thru the skin on the front of his chest.

(edit) .303 brit.


----------



## blades (Jul 5, 2017)

.303 Enfield- yep got a few with that also. My dad used a 8mm Mauser for everything- military issue, still have it. Things got a bit dicey one year when a cow Moose charged him. Piled up around 20 ft in front of him, good thing cause his magazine was empty at that point.


----------



## Ron660 (Feb 24, 2018)

First centerfire rifle was a marlin 1894 in 357mag my parents go for me on my 15th birthday. On my 18th birthday they got me a Weatherby Mark V in 7mm weatherby mag with a Zeiss scope! I have great parents and still have the weatherby but it's been rechambered into a 7 STW.


----------



## Mad Professor (Feb 24, 2018)

12ga Ithaca M37 deerslayer 26" brl, 3006 pre-64 winchester M70 6 X 9 redfield, 30-30 pre-64 M94 winchester


----------



## Deleted member 150358 (Feb 24, 2018)

I tried to buy a 30-30 pre-64 M94 winchester at auction a while back. It had belonged to a friend who died in a roll over in high school. 

That thing went way passed my estimate. I walked away at $1200 in all honesty it was very used and abused. I bought one of his old hunting knives instead.

Mostly Savages here. 308, 7mm, 260, 270 a lot of garden guns, shotguns, a few civil was era handguns. Got into .410's lately just can't have too many.


----------



## Mad Professor (Feb 25, 2018)

sixonetonoffun said:


> I tried to buy a 30-30 pre-64 M94 winchester at auction a while back. It had belonged to a friend who died in a roll over in high school.
> 
> That thing went way passed my estimate. I walked away at $1200 in all honesty it was very used and abused. I bought one of his old hunting knives instead.
> 
> Mostly Savages here. 308, 7mm, 260, 270 a lot of garden guns, shotguns, a few civil was era handguns. Got into .410's lately just can't have too many.




$1200 is crazy for a M94 pre-64 or not. I found mine for $200 many years ago. Those are handy little rifles great for snooping through the heavy woods with open sights.

I found a pristine pre-64 M70 3006, supergrade, figured walnut monte carlo stock $700, it is too pretty to take in the woods but shoots like a lazer. Same handloads as for the other M70 and both well under MOA: RP cases, 180gr nosler partition, 54gr 4350, CCI 200 primers. Chambers were similar so same COL.

I've tried a M1A match w/5rd magazine and that handles well but a little heavy in the woods.


----------



## Mustang71 (Mar 7, 2018)

I have a marlin lever action in 35 rem. that I like best. I bought a savage 111 300 win mag thinking that would be awesome and it is but the smaller size rifle is better for the woods and not over kill.


----------



## Whitelightnin (Apr 26, 2018)

Killed my first deer with dad’s old Ruger M77 25-06. Ive been in love with the caliber ever since. I have also killed many deer with a rem 742 6mm and 742 30-06. When I got grown I bought a Ruger M77 Mk2 25-06 stainless. Took many deer and other critters out beyond 200 yards with it. This past year I switched up my hunting tactics from stands over food plots to climber stand in thick woods. I decided I wanted a good brush gun at reasonable price. I couldn’t bring myself to spend $400 on a used 30-30 jm stamp or not. I wanted a bolt action so I found a nice Lee Enfield No. 5. Aka “Jungle Carbine” in .303 Brit. Paid off big time I killed 2 nice bucks this past season. One is the biggest buck ive ever killed.


----------



## old guy (Apr 26, 2018)

Had a jungle carbine back in the 60's, picked the best one in the case full of cosmoline for $19.95. That short barrel was LOUD.


----------



## Whitelightnin (Apr 26, 2018)

old guy said:


> Had a jungle carbine back in the 60's, picked the best one in the case full of cosmoline for $19.95. That short barrel was LOUD.


Thats true! My buddy was hunting with me the morning I shot big boy. I was sitting 200 yards across the field and another 200 yards or more back in the woods from my buddy when I shot and he said he about jumped out of the stand. Said it sounded like someone was firing a 30-06 right behind him.


----------



## blades (Apr 27, 2018)

short barrels can bark , depends a bit on how you load them if you are into hand loading. faster powders not so much flash/bang at the muzzel.


----------



## Ole Reb (Apr 27, 2018)

Here in Ny they don't allow centerfire for hunting in my county so I use my 870 that I got as a teenager back around 1992,it has a rifled barrel that I use slugs in. Back in FL i used mostly a Winchester 94 30-30 or a savage .308. I have many guns though and have used alot for hunting but usually stick to the mentioned ones the most.


----------



## Stihl 041S (May 7, 2018)

texican65 said:


> I ve used a 1936 Winchester model 54, 30-06, 2x power scope...might as well be iron sights, which is how the rifle was originally designed. It says 30govt06 on the barrel for the bullet caliber, any idea what that's all about? Some sort of old military designation?
> 
> Dow


30-40 Krag .....30 govt
30-03...... 30 cal govt of 03
30-06 .....30 cal govt of 06
30 carbine
308

All 30govt......


----------



## Stihl 041S (May 7, 2018)

I just for a model 71. A friend got it for HS graduation in 1942. 
He got to shoot it 4 years later.


----------

